# Can you turn the TCS off?



## mavm86 (May 24, 2004)

Read title. Can it be done? I know on some cars it can be, others it can't. I sure hope it can be turned off!


----------



## FrankF (Nov 23, 2004)

TCS can be turned off. There is a button right next to the trunk release.


----------

